# edit



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

edit


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: a recent rat pile pic session with the girls*

HOLY CRAP

lmao!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: a recent rat pile pic session with the girls*

edit


----------



## Brizzle (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: a recent rat pile pic session with the girls*

Haha, that's awesome!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: a recent rat pile pic session with the girls*

haha that's cool. i love those rat piles. the most i can handle on my shoulders is 13 so far (it the highest i've tried) but the most i can handle while walking is 11. those little claws do havoc to the skin though. after one rat pile i went to school the next day with a low cut shirt. i lost count how many times i got stopped and asked "OMG! RAVEN! what HAPPENED to you!!" to which i replied with a grin: "rats!"
...oddly enough i had to continue to explain that one a lot. but only to people that didn't know me. the response i got from my friends that know i have rats: "RAVEN! what hap--wait. bath night for the rats?"


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: a recent rat pile pic session with the girls*

now THAT is just how i would love to spend an evening 

It reminds me of the scene in Willard when all the rats swarm for food - my sister HATES that part of the movie, I sit there begging to be in the middle of it! :lol:


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: a recent rat pile pic session with the girls*

Willard is so awesome XD Did you ever notice that a lot of the rats are berkshire and a lot are black?


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: a recent rat pile pic session with the girls*

haha that's so cute. i only have 5 rats but they love group cuddles


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: a recent rat pile pic session with the girls*

LOL That's awesome!


----------



## Skitza (May 18, 2008)

*Re: a recent rat pile pic session with the girls*

wow! you have alot of rats!! your soo lucky! i'm only aloud to keep two!
sucks.
ttyl,
skitza


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

*Re: a recent rat pile pic session with the girls*

Wowza, that's a lot of rats!


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: a recent rat pile pic session with the girls*

that's just the girls... we also have 7 big squishy boys


----------



## rrats (Oct 14, 2007)

*Re: a recent rat pile pic session with the girls*

WOW


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: a recent rat pile pic session with the girls*

That would be my heaven right there, I can't help but love it when the rats are all over me. So cute. :3


----------

